# What shampoo is good for siberian husky



## Juapple (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi just wanting to know what is one of the best shampoo for my siberian husky? the reason i ask is because i was over at petsmart the other day i saw a siberian husky and his coat was a lil longer than my sibe. by like 5mm or so and very very soft! i asked the owner what he used but he did not know the name....yeah right huh lol! anyhow what can i use to make my sibe's fur/coat get soft? right now his fur is thick and feels rough...! i baith him every 2-3 weeks sometimes we just hoes him down because we water the lawn and he comes out of no where and starts playing with the water etc. i remember when i just got him about 1 year ago when he was 2 months old (now he is 1 year, 2 weeks ago he turned) his fur was soft and thin and was longer too! is it because right is summer and he lost his upper coat, at least that is what i think because his fur is only like half inch!! :O please help (will his furr grow long in winter?) 


this is my first sibe. ever (first dog ever)

the shampoo i use are:

Petgroomers 
and generalgroomer: oatmeal 
i get the shampoo from petsmart.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

As long as you are usng a shampoo for dog, thats important. I use a product called kelco, pennyroyal. It makes my mal very fluffy and it smells great. Its a professional product that dilutes 50:1.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A husky coat is not supposed to be soft. They have coarse guard hairs as a protective layer to repel mud, dirt, snow, ice, etc. A correct coat is harsh to the touch, NOT soft. A soft coat is not going to help them do the job they are bred to do. However, your dog is (I assume) a pet, so it doesn't really matter..You are only going to be able to soften the coat minimally, because texture is what it is..Puppy coat can be entirely different than adult coat. If you want to soften your dogs coat as much as possible, a conditioner after the bath is your best bet. I would recommend Coat Handler, diluted at the leave in ratio...then left in the coat. Thats about as soft as you are going to get.


----------

